# speakers!



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

the Ammo Blaster just wasnt cutting it anymore.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sweet


----------



## parkerexpress (Sep 7, 2009)

Like the way those look.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

You're gonna rocking the trails with those blaster speakers, nice!


----------

